# Going to represent the breed.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This year I will have three oppertunities to represent the breed. I'm excited about it. On June 6th the shelter in Park Rapids is going to have a small pet-expo shelter drive. I will have Vendetta and Stevie there and my sisters Am staff will be there too. I'm alredy compliing info to present and hand outs also. I'm going to print off some of those brouchers that Eric made last year. 

Then at my dog club pet-expo I'm doing a meet the breed that is on the 22nd of June last year I had about 50 people show up to hear my talk about APBT it was a good session. I only did it once but I had a lot of people ask if I do two this year so I will. 

Lastly I will give the talk again at the county fair at the end of July. If all goes well this year I might put feelers out to do a presentation at the other expos in the area next year. 

It will great to show off the breed in a positive light.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Way to GO!!! That's really cool news. +1 coming your way.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hurray! That would be so much fun!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish some of you guys were closer. There alot of pitbulls up here but their owners are not that knowledgeable about them. I have changed alot of minds about the breed which is good thing but I still have a hugh task at hand. Most everyone around thinks red nose and blue nose are bloodlines and am bully and APBT are one and the same. I'm glad I have you guys so I can make this the best presentation and cover the most areas of te breed and cover misconceptions about the breed too.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

what is the actuall difference between a bully and apbt


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Right on! That's the kind of dedication the breed needs.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

good for you evey lil bit help's 


and velcro see blood line's


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

bloodlines???thank u...sry new to the site


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

yes your in the lounge now blood is the topic you need it to long to get in to here its been gone into more than once there you should have any trouble finding it if you pm me


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

this is soo great mik! good luck on it! and i pray that God softens the hearts of those listening to you so they will see our breed in the same eyes that we do. let us know how it goes!!


----------



## mom2twopups (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, that is wonderful! I wish that I lived closer (in tx) I would def be there to support you and the breed. They are a wonderful breed that has gotten a bad reputation over the many many years. Way to go to you for your outspoken support!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats & thanks you Mikado...


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Those are some great ways to represent the breed! Hope you can educate a few more people. Sounds like they need help.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes they do but I have educated alot of people so far. I have only been speaking out about the breed for 4yrs or so. I have people coming into my place of employmnet to ask questions. My dog club didn't even like APBT when I started there but now they look for APBT stuff for me and tell people to contact me if they have questions. I have opened alot of doors around here. Thanks to Mikado and all of you with your vast knowledge.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds great!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great Job Mikado.....


----------

